# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تاثیر معدل در قبولی دانشگاه پردیس تهران

## hanie97

سلام.میشه منو راهنمایی کنید؟؟؟ایا کسی میدونه که با معدل 15.57 میشه دندونپزشکی دانشگاه پردیس تهران خوند؟دانشگاه ازاد چطور؟

----------

